# Midgets, Medium Sized and Giants



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Whoever said they can't play together, was most definitely wrong. I am surprised how well the Midgets fit into the pack and Audie hasn't run anyone over in quite a while. 














































Yukon:sniff, sniff...you a boy?
Judge:dude, how many times do you have to check?
Indra: come on guys... hurry, we are missing all the fun


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

You have quite the pack there, lol.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

vat said:


> You have quite the pack there, lol.


Tell me about it. Right now we are having three Shepherds, three Dachshunds and one Dane. 

My friends (owners of the Dane) are residing with us for another three weeks and she brought her Dachshunds... they all get along just fine. 
We do rotate them with the feeding schedule though and we do utilize the crates too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's an area in the woods that we go to
where people gather with their dogs. the dogs range
in size from Chi's to Mastiffs. sometimes there's 25 dogs
playing together. the big dogs seem to look out for
the smaller dogs.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the second picture!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Mrs. K, Could you please substitute the word "dwarf" for "midget"? I know I may be overly sensitive to the word and understand it is still widely used. Most people do not even realize it is derogatory term. The word, midget, was originally created for use in freak shows. My son has a form a dwarfism and most people wish dwarfism are offended by the term midget.


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

:rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah Dressage Guy, I guess it is easy for you to roll your eyes. You must not have a little boy who has to face rudeness every day of his life. Why should you care?


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Basically "midget" is the equivalent of calling someone with developmental disabilities a "retard." I consider it to be on the same level as a racial slur. I can excuse someone who genuinely doesn't know, but rolling eyes is definitely in bad taste.

Stevenzachsmom: Please don't be offended if it's not corrected immediately. After a few minutes, we don't have an "edit" button anymore, and only a mod can change a post after the button goes away.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Stevenzachsmom: You can tell your son that one of the biggest, tallest men I ever met is only about 4'9" tall. My brother-in-law is a true gentleman, a REAL man, and more of a man than most of the men out there. He is perfectly comfortable with his short stature. Funny thing is, he commands respect even though he's gentle & soft spoken.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Dogaroo said:


> Stevenzachsmom: Please don't be offended if it's not corrected immediately. After a few minutes, we don't have an "edit" button anymore, and only a mod can change a post after the button goes away.


It just occurred to me, that you've been around awhile & probably already know that. :blush:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I just can't seem to comprehend how someone can be offended by the term midget when it wasn't even used on a person. To me dwarf means a totally different thing and I simply can't understand how in the world someone can be offended that I used the term midget on D.O.G's!!!

Seriously, it's dogs, not people... 

This is what I think about when somebody uses the term dwarf.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow Mrs. K...that is just incredibly offensive. Wow....that just took rude, insensitive and obnoxious to a whole new level.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Mrs. K, I will try to explain. I understand you were not using the term to describe a person. The term, however, is a made up word to describe people with dwarfism - in particular those with proportionate dwarfism. It is a term that was created during the time of circus freak shows. I think your picture would actually be of gnomes. Real people with dwarfism are not cartoon characters or mythical creatures. 

People with dwarfism are not just small. Many people I know have had spinal decompressions, shunts, and orthopedic surgeries. Many endure body casts and halos. Some forms of dwarfism are so rare, no one knows what it is. Some forms are fatal and the baby dies in utero, or soon after birth. I met a little girl with an undiagnosed form of dwarfism who had no hip sockets and was in constant pain. Some states and other countries have no dwarfism specialists. Without specialists, children often undergo unnecessary surgery and sometimes wind up paralyzed or dead. In some countries children with dwarfism live in orphanages where they are considered unadoptable. When they age out - at about 13 years of age, they are institutionalized.

I have sat in sessions with world renowned dwarfism specialists, who answered questioned presented by parents of affected children. Parents cried because their children were in so much pain. They struggled with decisions of whether or not to have surgeries performed on their kids. Or - they beat themselves up, because they had already had unnecessary procedures performed. This is just the physical aspect.

Now consider what people with dwarfism face socially. The pointing. The stares. "Look - There's a midget." The ridicule. The rudeness. Sure - It's just a word. Shrug it off. Tell that to a 4 year old who is just realizing that he is different and asking, "Mommy, when I'm 5, will I be as big as the other kids in my class?" Mom fights back the tears as she explains, "No you won't, because you have achondroplasia." Mom prepares this little kid by saying, "People are going to make fun of you and call you names." Mom tries to make her child tough, because he will have to be. 

I know it is a just a word. I am not easily offended and try not to be fanatical about the word. But the truth is that it is a bad word. Words do hurt. People will continue to use midget, just like they use retard and so many others. Using "midget" in any context does not make it an acceptable term. I could keep quiet and not bring the word to anyones' attention. The word doesn't hurt me. But - It does hurt someone I love. If bringing attention to the word causes just one person to think, before they use it, then it is worth it to me.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Wow Mrs. K...that is just incredibly offensive. Wow....that just took rude, insensitive and obnoxious to a whole new level.


No, I just don't understand. We have a totally different term for people like that in Germany and it's not dwarfs. When I think about Snow-white I think about dwarfs. When I think about Smurfs, it's dwarfs but it's not small people. 

Sorry, it's a translation issue and I am not trying to be rude. 

I have not been talking about people and I will use midgets for dogs anytime. If anyone feels offended because i use midgets for small dogs... so be it. It's seriously not my fault. Do you know how many translations there are for midget? It does not necessarily mean that somebody is talking about a person. 

Just because somebody took that term and turned it into something derogatory doesn't mean I can't use it to describe a small dog. 

It's the same with bitch! People use it to offend women in the most horrible way, yet WE use it to describe our female dogs and NOBODY feels offended. 

Should we now ban the term bitch because somebody took the term to use it in a derogatory manner? 

Is it rude and offensive to use bitch? If so, we are all guilty!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Mrs. K, I will try to explain. I understand you were not using the term to describe a person. The term, however, is a made up word to describe people with dwarfism - in particular those with proportionate dwarfism. It is a term that was created during the time of circus freak shows. I think your picture would actually be of gnomes. Real people with dwarfism are not cartoon characters or mythical creatures.
> 
> People with dwarfism are not just small. Many people I know have had spinal decompressions, shunts, and orthopedic surgeries. Many endure body casts and halos. Some forms of dwarfism are so rare, no one knows what it is. Some forms are fatal and the baby dies in utero, or soon after birth. I met a little girl with an undiagnosed form of dwarfism who had no hip sockets and was in constant pain. Some states and other countries have no dwarfism specialists. Without specialists, children often undergo unnecessary surgery and sometimes wind up paralyzed or dead. In some countries children with dwarfism live in orphanages where they are considered unadoptable. When they age out - at about 13 years of age, they are institutionalized.
> 
> ...



Than from now on you should stop using the word bitch. Same thing... I was NOT talking about people. midget can also be translated as WINZIG which means tiny, small... and it has many different meanings. If you feel offended, that is your choice, not mine. If I sound rude or offensive... so be it. I am not going to apologize for something I did not do!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are right. We are all guilty of saying something that might offend someone at some point. I guess the distinction comes in how we handle it. Do we explain to the person that we meant no offense. Or do we tell the person it's their own fault for taking offense and use a language difference to justify it.

btw...a BITCH by definition is a female dog. Using it to describe a woman is offensive because the origin of it was to describe a woman in a derogatory manner. Many words have horrendous origins and most people try to avoid using them once they know the origin. But if that's rude and offensive....so be it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

You all know full well that I wasn't describing people and in no way trying to offend anyone. 

And yes, language difference comes into play. I wasn't even aware of the fact that it's used for small people. 


Maybe people shouldn't be offended by anything and everything just because they want to be offended. Anything can be offensive. 

If I was offended anytime anyone is using the word Nazi, I'd have grey hair by now. There was a time where I was highly offended but I simply stopped caring because it's normal in the US. People here use Nazi for anything. Do they care that I am German and that it's a touchy topic? NOT AT ALL!

If I had used that term for people, be offended, yell at me. But please get a grip if it's used for something completely different and when the term is used in many different ways and actually has a different meaning other than "small person". 

And thank you for destroying the topic! 

It's about pictures and not about a stupid term that is a no-brainer and wasn't used to offend "small people"!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I seems like every term used to describe a type of person eventually becomes derogatory :shrug:

I've heard of .........whatever they are called...... being offended by the term 'little person' and 'dwarf' as well. It's hard to know just what's offensive and what isn't, because it's pretty subjective.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

never mind...It's not worth the head ache to try to explain something to someone who is always right...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I am not always right. I could say the same thing about anyone on this forum and about you too.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My rule because I am sooooo on the other side of politically correct is that if the word offends someone I do not use it around them. To say sorry it offends you but it's your problem not mine is like saying F U I don't care how you feel. I have a son with Asperger's and I love the word retard...absolutely love it and use it all the time except in front of other AS mom's because it offends them. I say the word in jest as a descriptive term for doing something stupid and no I don't call my son a retard. However, I do say things like thats retarded, quit being a muetard, and other sayings that happen to include the word retard. 

I wish I could say it is a bad habit, but it's not. I curse often, love rude jokes, and have only 2 words I will not say- anything else is fair game....in the right company. So the bottom line is while midget is surely not offensive to me and I agree it is a word for "small" it offends a member here with a son who has a form of dwarfism. Find another word now knowing in this company the word is hurtful


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

than maybe people should use another term than bitch or nazi because I feel offended by it anytime anyone is using it. Now that you know you are in the company of somebody that feels hurt, just use something else. 

Honestly, I really don't care. Maybe we should stop talking and writing all together, shut down the forum because even DOG can be used in an offensive manner. 

Even obedience can be used in a derogatory manner... and what about Giant? You can use that word to offend anyone that is larger than usually. 

I really do not see the issue and I do not understand wtf the big deal is and yes I am in a bad mood that goes beyond everything and this is just about what I needed.... being told that I intentionally used a term to offend ... just get the **** over it!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Mrs. K no one implied you used the term to intentionally offend anyone at all. I'm sure you started this thread to show off how well the big guys get along with the wee one's and not to hurt anyone's feelings. However, when someone politely says "hey my son has dwarfism and the term is hurtful" you apologize and find a new word that isn't offensive. It's not a big deal at all. 

Believe me people who don't know me are offended immediately by me just opening my mouth- I don't have a sensor and do not like walking on eggshells in conversation. People are definitely over sensitive and social rules have gotten so tedious it's no wonder half the world would rather surf the net. But the reality is there are times when one must remember just a few words they may not say in the company of certain friends. Like my retard example one day in my son's play group us mom's were sitting on the playground chatting while our AS kids played. We were husband bashing just a little when I made the comment "they can't help it their men and retarded by nature". You've never seen a group of women get so quiet and at the time I honestly was baffled why. So me being me I said did I say something? No one wanted to say anything until one mom piped up and said don't you find that term rude considering your son's disability? My answer was no because I wasn't using the term to describe our children's mental disabilities and lets face it they are slower, below their typical developmental milestones, and mentally beneath other children of their age. I don't find shame in my son's disability and therefore the term doesn't hold a negative connotation for me...but thats me

I didn't become defensive though and simply said I am terribly sorry ladies I had no clue that term was so offensive to you guys I will find another word in the future. Simple as that- you meant no harm, it was still hurtful, so use a less offensive term

And I'm not a thread ruiner....I hope.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The topic is ruined already. 

Funny thing... with languages and cultures... where I am from "Zwergwuchs" (Dwarfism) isn't used anymore and considered offensive. We call it "Minderwuchs/Hyposomi", than you have "Kleinwuchs/Mikrosomi" or "extremer Kleinwuchs/Nanosomie".

I really don't get how anyone could use dwarfism... it's just as offensive as midgets, especially when I think about the pictures that come to my mind when I think about dwarfs.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, people. Post about the PICTURES.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

:surrender:+:hugs:=:thumbup:

Back to subject cause i am surely loving those photo's mrs. k! :wub:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, I love the Pics! Dauschunds (did I spell that right?) are fierce! Badger dogs! I doubt wolves would even hunt badgers (unless the badgers are drunk with roofies) too much work for a meal.

Great pictures!
Do your shepherds herd the Dauschunds?
That's from an owner of one leggy tall BBB (big bossy bitch) and one stubby weasel terrier.

When I walk them together I tell people that I bring a snack along for the big one. eace:


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm glad I grew up before all the PC crap started. No one got offended at any of this stuff... Now people feel like they *should* be offended because, well I don't know why.
Things are what they are and the adjective used to describe them does not change that, and the "offensiveness" is purely contained within the intent behind any given words use, not the word itself. Same principle as "Guns don't kill people, people kill people". 

Hows that for opening up a can of worms... Sorry to repoen the discussion but I had to get that off my chest. BTW, I like the pics, LOVE dogs and am always grateful to learn of how a different culture views things.

Mrs. K, are you anywhere near Wiesbadden? I was born there but moved away when I was too young to remember. I'd like to visit some day to see what it is like.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, JEALOUS because you have lost all your snow, while I, who lives SOUTH of you, still has snow in my yard!!

Glad to see that your temporary pack has decided to play nice (and no dachshund bowling!  ).


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> I really do not see the issue and I do not understand wtf the big deal is and yes I am in a bad mood that goes beyond everything and this is just about what I needed.... being told that I intentionally used a term to offend ... just get the **** over it!


+1! For crying out loud- she was clearly referring to the Dachshund compared to the GSDs and Dane. There was obviously no connotation to a human. Perhaps you people should go pick up a dictionary once in a while:

Midget - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
1*:* something (as an animal) much smaller than usual 




..As to the pics, I also loved the one with all dogs running towards the camera. Very funny shot- as if the Dane was thinking to himself, "I'ma gunna win! I'ma gunna win!!" Good stuff!


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Mrs. K. - Love Pic 2  (well, I love them all) - I have 3 big dogs and 3 little ones and they all play together - the little iggy in my house seems to rule the roost!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Good_Karma said:


> ... (and no dachshund bowling!  ).


Now THAT would make for a funny video!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Zoeys mom said:


> one day in my son's play group us mom's were sitting on the playground chatting while our AS kids played. We were husband bashing just a little when I made the comment "they can't help it their men and retarded by nature". You've never seen a group of women get so quiet and at the time I honestly was baffled why. So me being me I said did I say something? No one wanted to say anything until one mom piped up and said don't you find that term rude considering your son's disability? My answer was no because I wasn't using the term to describe our children's mental disabilities and lets face it they are slower, below their typical developmental milestones, and mentally beneath other children of their age. I don't find shame in my son's disability and therefore the term doesn't hold a negative connotation for me...but thats me


Haha- I laughed; I think I have the same social filter (or lack thereof) as you. This is such a comical story, and I absolutely LOVE your last sentence. That sentence shows true character. One irrational fear I hold is that any of my future children be physically or mentally disabled. I just wanted to let you know that (while I have no reason to suspect such would happen) you have given me inspiration on what a true parent should look like. Thank you!


----------

